#  Krankenpflege >   Kosten für Betreutes Wohnen und Pflegen >

## Stanly84

Hallo Leute !
Meine Mutter ist bereits 82 und extrem gebrechlich, aussdem leidet sie an Herzproblemen und ich möchte sie ungern alleine in der Wohnung lassen.. Bei mir selbst kann ich Sie nicht aufnehmen weil ich berufstätig bin und eh den ganzen Tag keiner zu Hause ist.. Ich habe über betreutes Wohnen gelesen ( Betreutes Wohnen - Wohnen im Alter bei Wohnen.de ) Das finde ich eigentlich echt super, ist ja nicht das gleiche wie ein Altersheim oder?
Aber in dem Artikel steht leider nichts über die Kosten.. Weiß vielleicht jemand was das ungefähr monatlich kosten würde??

----------


## josie

Hallo Stanly!
Da mußt Du genau schauen, was im betreuten Wohnen angeboten wird und ob es dem entspricht, was Du dir vorstellst.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten.
Eine davon ist, daß man ein Appartment bezieht, das im gleichen Komplex ist, wie das Pflegeheim. Wenn der Betroffene pflegebedürftig wird, ist der Wechsel ins Pflegeheim relativ problemlos.
Bis es soweit ist, kann der Betroffene aber in einem Appartment selbstständig leben. 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, daß jeder Handschlag, der notwendig wird, zusätzlich kostet. 
Die 2.Möglichkeit ist, daß es sich um Seniorenwohnungen handelt, ohne Altersheim im Hintergrund. Der Unterschied zu einer "normalen" Wohnung ist, daß sie meist behindertengerecht ist, als breitere Türstöcke, damit man mit dem Rollstuhl durchfahren kann, im Bad mehr Platz, meist ausgeüstet, mit Hilfsmöglichkeiten, damit man von der Toilette besser hochkommt etc......
Aufzug im Haus und ein Hausmeister, der sich um Treppenreinigung, Mülleimer, etc kümmert und auch mal ein Glühbirne auswechselt, aber das ist auch schon alles. 
Wenn mehr Hilfe benötigt wird, dann muß man die Sozialstation mit einschalten.
Hier ein Link von einem Beispiel, aber wie gesagt, da gibt es zig unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten: Preise: Betreutes Wohnen - Alexander-Stift 
Als 1. würde ich für deine Mutter empfehlen, einen Hausnotruf für deine Mutter zu besorgen, da gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten und auch Anbieter, hier habe ich einen Link zu den Maltesern, den hat meine Schwiegermutter auch gehabt: Malteser Hausnotruf - Startseite 
Ich persönlich bin mit dem betreuten Wohnung nicht ganz einig, weil dort suggeriert wird, daß man versorgt ist und immer ein Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung steht, in der Praxis ist das aber nicht so, sondern man muß dann sich Hilfe dazu holen, z.B. durch die Sozialstation, Putzhilfe usw und das kann man dann in seiner alten Wohnung auch haben. 
Deshalb mein Rat, sich genau zu informieren und zu überlegen, ob das das richtige für deine Mutter ist.
Es gibt auch in ihrem jetztigen zu Hause, ausreichend Hilfe, die man sich dazu holen kann z.B. über Nachbarschaftshilfe, die stundenweise kommen kann, Essen auf Räder, Sozialstation für pflegerische Hilfe etc.
das betreute wohnen kostet schon mal eine erhöhte Miete, ohne jegliche Hilfestellung. 
Du solltest auch versuchen, für deine Mutter eine Pflegestufe zu erhalten.
LG Josie

----------


## Stanly84

Viele Dank für deine schnelle und auführliche Antwort! Nun bin ich schon eine ganze menge schlauer. Ich werde mich mal genauer informieren. Im Haus wird es denke ich schwierig Hilfe zu finde, da dort alle berufstätig sind und selber wenig Zeit haben. ich denke sie würden helfen, aber es fehlt ihnen einfach die Zeit. Kann ich mir solche Einrichtung denn mal anschauen? ich müöchte auch nciht, das meine Mutter sich unwohl fühlt, sie soll es ja schön haben. Um die Pflegestufe werde ich mich dann auch zeitnah kümmern. Weißt du was ich da alles beachten oder vorweisen muss genau?

----------


## josie

Hallo Stanly!
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit von der organisierten Nachbarschaftshilfe, das sind keine Pflegekräfte, aber das sind freiwillige Helfer, die sich stundenweise um die Leute kümmern und z.B. hauswirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten übernehmen, auch Essen kochen, wenn es gewünscht wird, Arztbesuche organisieren etc.
Dann kann man sich für zu Hause natürlich noch die Sozialstation dazu holen, wenn Pflege notwendig ist.   

> Kann ich mir solche Einrichtung denn mal anschauen?

 So eine Einrichtung kann man sich jederzeit anschauen, Du solltest aber einen Termin mit der Heimleitung ausmachen.  

> Weißt du was ich da alles beachten oder vorweisen muss genau?

 Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: myfaircare: Pflege-Wissen
LG Josie

----------


## Fallora

> Hallo Stanly!
> Da mußt Du genau schauen, was im betreuten Wohnen angeboten wird und ob es dem entspricht, was Du dir vorstellst.
> Es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten.
> Eine davon ist, daß man ein Appartment bezieht, das im gleichen Komplex ist, wie das Pflegeheim. Wenn der Betroffene pflegebedürftig wird, ist der Wechsel ins Pflegeheim relativ problemlos.
> Bis es soweit ist, kann der Betroffene aber in einem Appartment selbstständig leben. 
> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, daß jeder Handschlag, der notwendig wird, zusätzlich kostet. 
> Die 2.Möglichkeit ist, daß es sich um Seniorenwohnungen handelt, ohne Altersheim im Hintergrund. Der Unterschied zu einer "normalen" Wohnung ist, daß sie meist behindertengerecht ist, als breitere Türstöcke, damit man mit dem Rollstuhl durchfahren kann, im Bad mehr Platz, meist ausgeüstet, mit Hilfsmöglichkeiten, damit man von der Toilette besser hochkommt etc......
> Aufzug im Haus und ein Hausmeister, der sich um Treppenreinigung, Mülleimer, etc kümmert und auch mal ein Glühbirne auswechselt, aber das ist auch schon alles. 
> Wenn mehr Hilfe benötigt wird, dann muß man die Sozialstation mit einschalten.
> ...

 Wow! Vielen dank für diesen überaus tollen Beitrag!  :drawing_heart:

----------


## kopösa

> Eine davon ist, daß man ein Appartment bezieht, das im gleichen Komplex ist, wie das Pflegeheim. Wenn der Betroffene pflegeleistungen bedürftig wird, ist der Wechsel ins Pflegeheim relativ problemlos.
> Bis es soweit ist, kann der Betroffene aber in einem Appartment selbstständig leben. 
> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, daß jeder Handschlag, der notwendig wird, zusätzlich kostet.

 sehe ich genau wie josie

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Hallo Josie,
ich habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen weil es mich auch interessiert.
Sehr ausführlich, vielen Dank.
LG Jungbrunnen

----------


## ikedi

Hallo Stanly,
bestimmt hast du schon viele hilfreiche Antworten bekommen, und auch schon eine Pflegestufe bekommen für deine Mutter, das kann dauern unter Umständen. Meine Empfehlung wäre  zu versuchen in der jetzigen Wohnung zu bleiben mit Hilfen von verschiedenen Anbietern, wie Pflegedienst, Haushaltshilfe, Essen auf Rädern und Nachbarschaftshilfe, gibt es ja fast in jeder Stadt oder kirchlichen Gemeinde.   Ich bin Rolli-fahrerin und lebe alleine in einer Wohnung mit entsprechenden Hilfen, Pflegedienst und Haushaltshilfe,  ich habe sozusagen betreutes wohnen zu Hause auch mit Notruf.  Wie schon gesagt suggeriert betreutes Wohnen etwas was es so nicht gibt.
Alles Gute 
lg ikedi

----------


## feli

CLICK 
Es bietet sich an ein Pflegetagebuch zu führen bis der MDK zur Begutachtung eintrifft, damit der MItarbeiter sich einen Überblick über die Situation verschaffen kann. 
Dabei liegt der Hauptschwerpunkt im Bereich Pflege.
Hauswirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten werden zwar auch berücksichtigt, aber es geht im Grunde genommen darum die Körperpflege und Ernährung sicherzustellen. 
Das Problem ist, daß manche sich beim Aufzählen ihrer Tätigkeiten in Putzarbeiten verstricken, die sicherlich auch notwendig sind. Es geht aber nicht darum die Wohnung oder das Haus in Ordnung zu halten sondern den Menschen pflegerisch zu versorgen. 
Wenn Du dir bei Google die Bestimmungen zu den Pflegestufen durchliest, dann wirst Du feststellen, welche Leistungen gemeint sind, die durch das Pflegegeld abgedeckt werden sollen. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.
Gibt es eine Orientierung an die man sich halten kann beidiesem Pflegetagebuch?
Gruß Jungbrunnen

----------


## Gärtnerin

Hallo, Jungbrunnen, 
die Beantragung einer Pflegestufe und insbesondere die dann erfolgende Begutachtung durch den medizinischen Dienst der Krankenkasse steckt voller Tücken, manchmal auch abhängig von der begutachtenden Person. Es ist für "newcomer" fast nicht möglich, dies alleine zum Erfolg zu führen. Ich bin bisher immer gut damit gefahren, schon vorab einen Pflegedienst einzuschalten um mindestens in einem Gespräch abzuklären, wie die Fachleute die Lage einschätzen und was es für weitere Möglichkeiten gibt. Wenn die Einschätzung dann so war, daß es eine Pflegestufe geben müsste, haben sie auch sofort angefangen zu betreuen, sammelten dabei die Daten und waren so für das Gespräch mit dem MDK bestens vorbereitet. Bei diesem Gespäch waren sie natürlich dabei und kannten oft auch die Prüfer und deren "Macken". Ein Pflegedienst ist auch behilflich beim Ausfüllen des Antrags für die Pflegestufe oder für Hausnotruf, Essen auf Rädern, Haushaltshilfe etc. 
Wenn die Stufe dann genehmigt war, wurde nachträglich direkt mit der Pflegekasse abgerechnet. Das Risiko beim "Schon mal anfangen" ist natürlich, daß es doch keine Pflegestufe gibt und die Kosten euch in Rechnung gestellt werden. Zumindest ein Orientierungsgespräch sollte aber kostenlos und unverbindlich sein.
Höre dich doch mal um, welche Pflegedienste bei euch empfohlen werden.  
Solltet ihr einen Umzug in ein Heim andenken, würde ich neben einem natürlich per Termin vereinbarten Gespräch auch immer vorher unangemeldet das Heim besuchen und mich umsehen und umhören, um einen Eindruck vom echten Leben zu erhalten. Vielleicht auch mal Bewohner ansprechen, wie sie das Heim finden. Wie ist die Atmosphäre, der Umgang, der Geruch, wie zufrieden wirken die Bewohner? Die Heimleitung wird im Gespräch natürlich alles in den höchsten Tönen loben, der eigene Eindruck ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. 
Herzlichen Gruß von der Gärtnerin  (und nein, ich arbeite nicht bei einem Pflegedienst, sondern im Krankenhaus)

----------

